# Hey



## TheaterMarine (Mar 6, 2007)

I just wanted to say hi and give a little bit of information about myself. I was born in Canada but moved to the U.S. when I was 5. I'm a high school techie. I live in Texas. I've done stage, lights, fly rail, and set construction. I really don't have a favorite field to work on. I'm also active in my schools MCJROTC program. So I divide my time between theater and ROTC activities. When I grduate I either want to go into the Marine Corps or got to college and major in some type of theater. So that's a little bit about me. You guys have a great site and I hope I can contribute.


----------



## avkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.
I hope you have fun and maybe learn something too!


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth!! There are people here who can tell you all kinds of old war stories... from life in uniform and life back stage.


----------



## Van (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! What part of texas ? 
Funny When I was in college I took a ROTC class for a PE credit. As part of the class we had to take the OSB, a week after aceing it I got a call from the SargentMajor incharge of the program. After talking me up for a while he finally said, " So, Van, What's your Major?" I said "Theater", he said," Ok, thanks. Good luck with that."


----------



## avkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Van said:


> Welcome Aboard ! What part of texas ?
> Funny When I was in college I took a ROTC class for a PE credit. As part of the class we had to take the OSB, a week after aceing it I got a call from the SargentMajor incharge of the program. After talking me up for a while he finally said, " So, Van, What's your Major?" I said "Theater", he said," Ok, thanks. Good luck with that."



That is the exact same response I get from recruiters almost monthly.


----------



## Van (Mar 6, 2007)

avkid said:


> That is the exact same response I get from recruiters almost monthly.


 
Thank God it still works !


----------



## TheaterMarine (Mar 7, 2007)

Around Central Texas. It's fun sometimes when I have to tell my superiors that I have to go to theater because I'm the only cadet in the program who is in theater. I remember one time having to go from a ROTC function then a reahersal without being able to change clothes. It was really fun that night moving stage peices around in Dress Blue Alphas, but that's a totally diffrent story.


----------



## dvlasak (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Right. For the benefit of those of us who have no idea what ANY of the US acronyms that have been used here, would someone tell me what they stand for? Like "MCJROTC"?


----------



## avkid (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.mcjrotc.org/about/


----------

